# Tell me about compulsory infant interventions



## untomySelf (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Ladies









Can you all tell me exactly what is compulsory procedure in US hospitals?

My ds was born in CA and had many interventions due to NICU with pneumonia. Ive been talking with Aussie Mums here (Im an Aussie native) anyway and we have been discussing the hosiptal procedures here and from what I am hearing there is no real "legally compulsory" interventions. (ie Vitamin K, Heb B etc)

Are they actually compulsory there? Can you sign a waiver and forego anything you want?

ANy info would be great. I may conceive again and dont want to do it in the US again if this is the case

cheers


----------



## joyberryjoy (Feb 13, 2002)

i'll tell you what i have heard.

when i decided to have a "free" birth (without midwife at home) i joined a yahoo group with about 760 women who have done lkewise or are planning to do so. one thing that i was reminded several times to be aware of, is that IF i had to go to the hospital for some emergency reason, there was a precedent set in several states (at the hospital's discretion, of course) where if i was also refusing tests/screenings/etc. after the baby was born, DHS (child Services) *might* be sicked on me by a nurse or doctor who believed I was providing an unsafe environment/neglecting my baby.

other women (in more liberal climes i presume) went to the hospital, had the baby, left as soon as possible, declined the tests, and had no problem. you never really know until you get there and have some witchof a nurse want to govern your choices.

now, if you are *planning* on having the baby in the hospital, you may have more leeway. check with your local hospitals anonymously witha simple phone call!

a good way to avoid anything you don't want that is required in the hospital is to use a midwife at home...that way you are "legit" and not some crazy person trying to have a baby by herself, which was probably the mindset that got the neglect/abuse thoughts rolling in the "free birth" cases i mentioned..however fascist that may be. you can call some midwives in your area re: this option too.

joy


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by joyberryjoy_
you never really know until you get there and have some *witch* of a nurse want to govern your choices.
A witch of a nurse would probably be on yor side, as many witches are wise woman herbalists.









Now a *bitch* of a nurse (as we define bitch), might be more of a threat...

dictionary.com does deem them synonyms tho, which I find sad...

witch ( P ) Pronunciation Key (wch)
n.
A woman claiming or popularly believed to possess magical powers and practice sorcery.
A believer or follower of Wicca; a Wiccan.
A hag.
*A woman considered to be spiteful or overbearing.*
Informal. A woman or girl considered bewitching.
One particularly skilled or competent at one's craft: "A witch of a writer, [she] is capable of developing an intensity that verges on ferocity" (Peter S. Prescott).

bitch ( P ) Pronunciation Key (bch)
n.
A female canine animal, especially a dog.
Offensive.
*A woman considered to be spiteful or overbearing.*
A lewd woman.
A man considered to be weak or contemptible.
Slang. A complaint.
Slang. Something very unpleasant or difficult.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not sure; but I do know that if you birth at home with a midwife you don't need to do the shots and eye gunk. With my homebirth (attended by a midwife and dr.) ds didn't get any shots......

I'm pretty sure you can decline them at the hospital; but it varies from state to state; and like others have said, probably from hospital to hospital.

It's all nuts.

Kristi


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Thanks Dar, I was going to say something about the witch comment too.


----------



## artemesia (Nov 27, 2001)

Here in the Draconian land of New York state, it is mandatory to have the vitamin k shot, eye goop and heel prick for pku. There is probobly other stuff as well, but that's what comes to mind. And no, you can't just refuse tem here, they can and sometimes will take kiddo away, and they will just do the proceedures anyway. Another reason I am having a homebirth, with no one around to stick their nose in my bussiness.


----------



## joyberryjoy (Feb 13, 2002)

I **wish** more of the nurses I've dealt with in my life had been witches, of the kind you specify. I was actually just looking for a nice way to say bitch. (Which I feel fine about using now that you have set precedent!)

Back to the original thread....
Joy


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for "getting it" jbj!


----------



## untomySelf (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I talked with my friend the MD in CA and she told me I can waiver any of it. Tis all good to know.
Its an insane world we live in.

ps. Jo Campbell ROCKS!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Here in Oregon I was able to have an STD test to avoid eye goop, sign a waiver for the vit k, and they allow religious exemptions for the heel pricks. I also told them no hep B and didn't even have to sign anything.

What they did do, though, is take nude photos of dd. They said it was a law. I wouldn't be surprised if there were something ELSE going on! If I hadn't been so out of my mind from pain and exhaustion, I would have put up a fight.







Be sure to ask your hospitals if they do this.


----------

